# 6 inch rockwool cubes vs 4 inch....



## greencowboy (Aug 31, 2009)

All....need some opinions....my flood tray is not deep enough for a layer of hydroton then a 6 inch cube and still enough room to completely cover the cube...I was thinking if I went to 4 inch cubes it might work better??? Thoughts???


----------



## Growdude (Sep 1, 2009)

greencowboy said:
			
		

> All....need some opinions....my flood tray is not deep enough for a layer of hydroton then a 6 inch cube and still enough room to completely cover the cube...I was thinking if I went to 4 inch cubes it might work better??? Thoughts???



Should be fine if buried in hydroton.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a thought, when I was doing RW cubes on RW slabs the top couple inches of my cubes were above flood level and exposed. The RW would draw the water all the way to top of cube. Haven't used hydroton myself but maybe you could bury the bottom half of a 6 incher and trim the plastic RW cover to remain only on exposed part of cube. Have fun with it, getting ready to my tray back up myself...flood and drain rocks!


----------



## greencowboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Obviously I'm a new grower.....when is the best time to go 12/12 with the lights? My little spike buds are about a 16th of an inch long presently....also, when I go 12/12 do I keep the water running at the same intervals as lights on 24? Presently I'm doing 1 hr on 2 hrs off and light on 24......


----------

